# The 'free-love utopia' that ended up as a silverware company



## Allegra (Sep 28, 2020)

This is what happens when a man puts his fantasy thoughts into reality rather than on paper. It could have been an interesting novel.









						Oneida: The 'free-love utopia' that chased immortality - BBC Reel
					

Most Americans today associate the name Oneida with fine silverware, yet very few know how it began life as a radical 19th Century religious experiment in free-love, whose members believed polyamory was key to the pursuit of immortality.   Video by Maria Badia




					www.bbc.com


----------



## sknox (Sep 28, 2020)

That's funny, because all I knew/know about Oneida was that it was one of the Utopian communities founded in the later 19thc. No idea they made silverware.


----------



## kythe (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm the other way around - I didn't know them as anything but a silverware company.


----------



## JJewel (Sep 28, 2020)

Okay my turn, I had never heard of them before, but anyone offering free love should be commended!


----------



## -K2- (Sep 29, 2020)

It's not that surprising actually--the free love part. The industrial aspects very much so, though I knew of Oneida (just not the community aspect). However, a bit of searching will find a whole slew of free love groups and beliefs throughout the 17th Century till today. 

K2


----------



## sknox (Sep 29, 2020)

Yeah, we hippies weren't nearly the pioneers we thought we were.


----------



## MikeAnderson (Sep 29, 2020)

Free love AND quality made kitchenware? SIGN ME UP!!


----------



## -K2- (Sep 29, 2020)

And they say the pioneers of electricity invented free love... Nonsense!

Have you ever looked at your electric bill! 

K2


----------

